# Camera Suggestions?



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm planning on purchasing a camera. I've searched and have not found a good one for ~$400 that can also take decent videos. Any suggestions?


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 2, 2010)

It depends what you want the camera for.
If you want to take professional photos, invest into a Nikon or a Canon.
However, because you want videos, a good brand for a videoing cross-over is Sony.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 3, 2010)

I've failed in finding a good camera that can take decent video. I'd like the camera to be suitable for amateur-professional picture taking.

Any more suggestions? Preferably 720p/1080p video.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 3, 2010)

You really can't get many cameras capable of HD video, as well as good quality photos, for a cheap price.
:/ You might have to increase your budget, or choose one-or-the-other.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 3, 2010)

Turtle said:
			
		

> You really can't get many cameras capable of HD video, as well as good quality photos, for a cheap price.
> :/ You might have to increase your budget, or choose one-or-the-other.


Ya. You're right. I'll purchase a camera and a camcorder. 

Now I'm searching for a good camera. I saw some nice Nikon cameras!


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 3, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Turtle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nikon SLR's are wonderful.
I use the Nikon D40X. :]


----------

